# Favorite meal



## MrsBoyle (Jul 30, 2010)

Whats your childs Favorite meal?


----------



## Carynb (Jul 30, 2010)

It was pizza but we've found it too difficult to manage so he's happy to avoid it and now his favorite is Shepherd Pie


----------



## gem123 (Jul 30, 2010)

hi shannys favourite meal is youngs fish pie and peas have tried making my own but dosen't match up to it lol


----------



## Ruth Goode (Jul 31, 2010)

Carly's favourite food are sausages, sausages and sausages


----------

